# Turned down by rescue!?



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Merlins mom said:


> I contacted my local GR rescue about possibly adopting in the future and was turned down because my PUPPY isn't NEUTERED and I said in the app that I wouldn't neuter until a year or a bit later.
> 
> Are rescues so ironclad about that? Merlin is a puppy!! Should I be suprised by this or is that just the way it is?
> 
> ...


Many rescues will not adopt to homes with intact dogs. I think it's an unfair blanket policy. I ALWAYS ask for more info. If you applied to us and explained your position, we would never turn you down for that. 

I am going to do some digging on the NRC's resq president's list. I don't know if it will help you directly, but I think the discussion is one the GR rescues should have.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks Lisa. I know/understand why they have rules.....but like you said, they should also take into consideration the reason. Maybe this rescue has their pick of homes so doesn't need to deal with this kind of situation at all. 
Thanks for making me feel better!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

As a breeder I have told people to contact me once they have spayed ort nuetered. Even though I operate on limited registration doesn't mean the person wouldn't have a litter any way. Now when I was rescuing labs we didn't make that distinction because the dog going homoe with them was nuetered or sprayed. I don;t think a rescue should turn you down for that but I could and have as a breeder turned down people.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

If they only adopt out spayed/neutered pups it should not matter. We will not adopt out until pup is fixed. If they do not spay/neuter, which I find very hard to believe then yes they would deny app especially if you are looking for a female.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I just want you to know that our group does not turn someone down for that reason becuase like Hooch said the dog going into there home is already fixed. We have 10 dogs in our home right now that are not fixed and we RESCUE and have these fixed rescued dogs in our home, so I guess some rescues have some rules they live by and some don't...But then again, our non fixed dogs are show dogs, and our group knows this, we do not breed anymore and they know this as well....


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> As a breeder I have told people to contact me once they have spayed ort nuetered. Even though I operate on limited registration doesn't mean the person wouldn't have a litter any way. Now when I was rescuing labs we didn't make that distinction because the dog going homoe with them was nuetered or sprayed. I don;t think a rescue should turn you down for that but I could and have as a breeder turned down people.


Understood Hooch! Would you still feel that way if I wanted a male puppy and had an intact male at home already? Or just if I wanted a female pup?


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Merlins mom said:


> I contacted my local GR rescue about possibly adopting in the future and was turned down because my PUPPY isn't NEUTERED and I said in the app that I wouldn't neuter until a year or a bit later.
> 
> Are rescues so ironclad about that? Merlin is a puppy!! Should I be suprised by this or is that just the way it is?
> 
> ...


I can understand not wanting to place an unaltered female in a home with an unaltered male, but as long as the female has been spayed, why would it matter? I'm not a breeder, I'm in rescue though, but since we spay and neuter all our dogs (except puppies under the age of 6 months), this has never been an issue.

I hope your correspondence will make them reconsider.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> we didn't make that distinction because the dog going home with them was neutered or sprayed.


Sprayed with what? The male dogs need their testicles removed and the females just get a spritzing of some doggie cologne? Doesn't sound fair to me!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

:lol: :lol:

Don't feel bad......same thing happened to me. And it was a FRIEND who turned me down! She knew we were waiting for Molly to mature to show her, but their rules state that you cannot have an intact dog/bitch and adopt UNLESS it was being shown (and you had to prove it). 

So.......I told her to kiss my rear end....and I adopted a pair from another organization who didn't have the same rule. They did have the rule that they wouldn't adopt out of state, yet did. We had to drive to Atlanta to get them. We're in Maryland.

And then a month later she called and asked me if I'd be willing to be a long term foster...........ummmmmmmm......no.

Don't give up.....move on!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> Understood Hooch! Would you still feel that way if I wanted a male puppy and had an intact male at home already? Or just if I wanted a female pup?


Nope if it were male to male I would be fine female to female I might have some questions in my mind but with the right answers it wouldn't stop me either.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> Sprayed with what? The male dogs need their testicles removed and the females just get a spritzing of some doggie cologne? Doesn't sound fair to me!


Okay you don;t make me go ballastic on ya. LOL


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Some won't waver, no matter what sex it is. It's all about having dogs/bitches that "could" breed......and add to the pet over-population problem (their words, not mine).


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I was turned down by Norcal Golden Retriever Rescue 5 years ago because I work full time. Imagine that -- someone living in the most expensive place in the country has to work! The rescue person didn't even bother to talk to me, my vet or anyone who knows me. And I had adopted another dog from the same group a few years before. I think some rescues lose sight of the reason they're there. Sure, in an ideal world, I'd get to stay home and play with my dogs all day. But that is not realistic. And if the woman had checked, she would have found that I spent thousands of dollars on my dog's medical care, and came home from work (or took him to work with me) when the need arose. I have to wonder how many good homes are turned away because of inflexible rules.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You are right AG some want waiver. And I have generally been one of those in the past. Maybe I am softer now as I know there want be any future pups from here. LOL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What ********, move on, there are plenty of other rescues... that would not want you to COMPROMISE the HEALTH and growth of your beloved DOG simply to satisify the "neuter nazis"


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

PS you're not that far from me... I would be delighted to give you a doggy  There are always some in need here, and I have NO problem with your dog being intact. I don't have any dogs available *right now* but that can change, and I still network with contacts even though I don't foster much anymore.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Well, not to take sides on this but I think some of the rescues really want to make sure the dogs going out will make it, many have been through so much and dog fights can be more aggressive if there is an intact dog in the bunch if a problem would break out.

I'd agree that rescues do not always make it easy on those that want to adopt from them, but at the same time some of it is understandable. I think of them as the very best of breeders even though there not breeding, but they are placing in homes so only want the very best for those dogs since many have already come from the very worse.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have four intact dogs in my house right now, two are bitches, one coming into heat and one going out, and two are males.

No fights, no oops litters, even the boys are fine loose together in the same room as the (CRATED) girls in heat. The two girls are fine loose together too, and they don't even really know eachother. One is a BOARDER who goes back home to her owner today (yay! LOL).

People are under a lot of misconceptions that intact dogs are wild monsters or something... 

I bring not yet altered rescue dogs in here all the time and none of the dogs fight; I think I have had one semi serious dog fight in my entire LIFE, with all these intact dogs, strange dogs, fosters, etc, and that was when my ******* ex boyfriend let two dog aggressive pit bull mix fosters out together in the yard, years ago, when I told him NOT TO. 

There is no risk of breeding if the rescue dog is altered and lives with another dog that isn't...

I just don't agree with this rule, it encourages owners to alter their current pets too young for good health and correct growth, and IMO is just totally unfair. I was refused by one shelter even though I DID prove I was showing my intact dog, too.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Unless there is a medical problem or the dog is oversexed i actually ask my families to keep their pup intact. If the dog is to live with a bitch that comes into season then I would think twice about selling a dog puppy to the family.




Merlins mom said:


> I contacted my local GR rescue about possibly adopting in the future and was turned down because my PUPPY isn't NEUTERED and I said in the app that I wouldn't neuter until a year or a bit later.
> 
> Are rescues so ironclad about that? Merlin is a puppy!! Should I be suprised by this or is that just the way it is?
> 
> ...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I do understand the reasoning rescue's have. It has to do with the responsibility level of the person who wants to adopt. We had an application that had a year old unaltered shitzu and wanted to adopt one of a litter of puppies we had. When we asked them why the shitzu had not been spayed, the lady said "I just haven't gotten around to it." It's that lack of responsiblity that rescue's want to avoid. Anyone can say, I'm waiting until the dog is older, but rescue's have found through experience what most of them really mean is, I haven't bothered. 

Not talking about you, obviously, and I do think there should be some flexiblity and at least an honest conversation before rejecting someone.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We have turned people down for this reason.....It was male/male and we would do it again.... Not knowing what some of there dogs history are we dont want to take the chance... WE have done it in the past and a massive dog fight broke out and the dog came back.... I think some of the rescues are being on the safe side.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

ACC, you can't judge the whole population by just you and your household, nor can I. I have an intact female in with my neutered male now, no fights either nor any litters from what I do with her in the outside world, nor any created from Kody up until I neutered him just before his second birthday. But I am responsible, not everyone out there is, and not even the very best of application filled out and passed will say this persons intentions are exactly as they say they are. Some people are excellent liars. And it is proven that a dog that is intact can be much more aggressive if a fight would break out someone may get hurt in the process of breaking up a fight of this nature, there is also the liability to consider with this with the rescues possibly as well. And not to mention what type of injuries that could befall the rescue that it happened to if it did happen. 

No, it does not incourage anyone to spay/neuter to young. In most dogs bringing in another shouldn't be done till they are at least 2 to 3 years of age anyway. Some are ready sooner with all training set in, but for most they are not and then the owners have not one dog to finish out training and such, but two. It's very hard work!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I can't argue with any of that- you're right. It's just hard for me to understand sometimes that all people don't see dogs the way I do (and you, and MOST people here). I would never give a dog to someone who said they didn't spay bc they "hadn't bothered" because that reflects SO much about the owner. None of it good.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My DIL adopted a dog from the pound while in collage--a lab mix. After they got mnrried my son was given another lab mix puppy, an "oops". And then one day son and hubby went to the blood bank to tive blood and there was a box outside with a couple of puppies in it and when they came back out, thre was jut one puppy left. Son was so worried she would fet out and get into street he took her home to find a home for her. Thing is, once she was in his door, THAT was her home. 

Well, Ginger dug out of the back yard and was hit by a car and killed. They were rushed that little Ginger wa killed. Then the old dog Aimee had adopted in collg died and only left Diva. Aimee went to adopt a maltese mix from some rescue and was turned down. Not becaue their dogs in past had not been fixed becuae their vt recrod showed they had missed gtting hank his annual vax when they first moved down here from college several years before. But the thing wa, they didn't know any vets in Corpus and had brought him over here to Ingleside and my vet had done the vax. She told them that, but didn't make any differene. She coul hav come over and gotten the recrods, but she was so mad that it didn't make any difference about all those records from her vet that she told them to forget it. Said they could probably adopt a child easier.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow 3 goldens now that is crazy- I am AGAINST annual shots anyway... but luckily, so are most of the rescue folks these days that I know.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

It's interesting to read all the different opinions on this subject. I have not rec'd a response from the rescue, but that is fine. There are many places to adopt from when we're ready. I do have to admit that my little feelings got hurt for a while! :curtain: 

ACC, thanks! I'll be letting you know when we start looking!  :wave:

Each rescue has to have rules and I'm sure they base those rules on past experience. But......it might pay off for them to check a little further before blindly rejecting an applicant. And like I said, they may have their pick of homes. I never noticed HOW MANY goldens there are around here until we got Merlin!!

I appreciate all the input!! Different perspectives are always helpful!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No problem...


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I do understand the reasoning rescue's have. It has to do with the responsibility level of the person who wants to adopt. We had an application that had a year old unaltered shitzu and wanted to adopt one of a litter of puppies we had. When we asked them why the shitzu had not been spayed, the lady said "I just haven't gotten around to it." It's that lack of responsiblity that rescue's want to avoid. Anyone can say, I'm waiting until the dog is older, but rescue's have found through experience what most of them really mean is, I haven't bothered.
> 
> Not talking about you, obviously, and I do think there should be some flexiblity and at least an honest conversation before rejecting someone.


Thanks, and I agree with you! It was just the outright refusal that bothered me.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> "neuter nazis"


LOL! I blame all of you here for me not being able to adopt from my local rescue! If I hadn't found this place, I'm sure Merlin would have an appt scheduled by now!!!:samurail:


But seriously, I had no clue.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Most don't, and that's fine... lol... I just use that term to describe the hardcore types that think anything with a pulse should have its sex organs immediately removed... *runs screaming*


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

:lol: "neuter Nazis" 

I do understand that rescue's position as well. But that's why there are many different rescues.....with many different policies. Not everyone agrees with each other. Not all are "neuter Nazis". 

Jacques was MUCH more ticked off than I was. But, in the long run, things worked out perfectly. We now have Chance and Lucy from a rescue that isn't as stringent in that particular regard.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> :lol: "neuter Nazis"
> 
> I do understand that rescue's position as well. But that's why there are many different rescues.....with many different policies. Not everyone agrees with each other. Not all are "neuter Nazis".
> 
> Jacques was MUCH more ticked off than I was. But, in the long run, things worked out perfectly. We now have Chance and Lucy from a rescue that isn't as stringent in that particular regard.


They usually do have a way of working out!  Thanks for your post!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> To the breeders on this forum, would you have a problem if I wanted to buy a puppy and my dog wasn't neutered yet? I mean, would you consider it an issue?


I wouldn't consider an intact dog an issue, however I would not sell you a puppy until your existing dog is at least two years old. 

Most homes don't have the available time and patience required to train two puppies at the same time. Two youngsters at the same time is an unbelievable undertaking for the amateur.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> Most homes don't have the available time and patience required to train two puppies at the same time. Two youngsters at the same time is an unbelievable undertaking for the amateur.


So true!!! They believe in the younger pup will learn from the older pup but if the older pup isn't trained then you have double the trouble and someone is going to end up in rescue or worse yet the pound.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Swampcollie*  
_Most homes don't have the available time and patience required to train two puppies at the same time. Two youngsters at the same time is an unbelievable undertaking for the amateur._

So true!!! They believe in the younger pup will learn from the older pup but if the older pup isn't trained then you have double the trouble and someone is going to end up in rescue or worse yet the pound.
__________________

Our last two pups (both passed within a year of eachother at age 14) grew up together. Rocky we adopted at 8 weeks, and Boomer at 6 months from the local shelter. Having two 6 month old pups at the same time was not a problem at all for us, and in fact was a lot of fun! My parents brought two lab pups (sisters) home at the same time and were able to raise them properly. I know many people who do this. But yes, it's not for everyone.

I would never have two dogs the same age again simply because it was too painful to lose both so close together. My hope with the rescue was to adopt an older dog. I would rather bring an older dog in. Puppies are hard work!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I forget about that, as well. I have three dogs under two, two of them under ONE... and no problem. But I'm a nutter  It suits me.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Merlin's mom, If you've adopted from a shelter before, and have had dogs of your own, you'd be just as qualified as many rescuers to pick up a Golden rescue from a shelter when your ready. You can get on Pet Harbor and do searches within a given radius of your home. You'd have all the initial vet medical bills, but they offset what you'd be paying a rescuer. If you want a dog in a years time, start looking now, and visiting some of the shelters to get a feel for which shelter attendants know the dogs well, know you and give you a call when the right dog shows up. You could aslo take a "neutral" observer, trainer, behaviorist with you so emotions don't take over.

I rescue too, and do my best to look at the whole picture, although as one person it's easier to do that. Once you're with a bigger organization you have to have rules for consistancy. I understand that even if I have missgivings about some of rules.

There are rescues who believe no breeding is the best plan. To improve the breed or otherwise. Overpopulation is just that, overpopulation, and adding any dogs pure bred or mutts reduces the number of homes that can accept those excess dogs.

Margaret


----------

